# Minnkota Hand Shaft Trolling Motor Specials



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

We have taken off brand new Minnkota Trolling motors from new boats that customers paid to upgrade. I am selling the below trolling motors at cost if anyone wants them. All of the trolling motors are saltwater series. Go see Brock or Chuck at Boats Etc service department at 314 S 8th St. La Porte, TX 77571. 


1 x 70# Minnkota Hand Shaft 24V 52" Shaft - $620.00 + Tax

4 x Riptide 80# Maxxum Mount 52" Shaft 24V - $950.00 + Tax

2 x Riptide 80# Hand Shaft 52" 24V - $850.00 + Tax (last year model)

1 x Riptide 46# Hand Shaft 52" 12V - $580.00 + Tax


----------



## 400Watts (Apr 23, 2021)

Do you still have any trolling motors for sale?
Brent 409 502 8332


----------



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

400Watts said:


> Do you still have any trolling motors for sale?
> Brent 409 502 8332


 Brent, I tried calling you but the lady told me I had the wrong number. We do have these trolling motors in stock. Stop by at our service department and my guys will be happy to help!


----------



## 400Watts (Apr 23, 2021)

My apologies 409 502 8339 are these ipilots


----------

